
Employer Waiver of IP Rights related to an employees new venture - Mistone

======
Mistone
Can anyone help with a small but important issue I'm facing. I need get my
current company to sign a waiver on the IP rights new business I'm creating
and want to present a legal document for them to sign. If anyone can point me
to a resource, please post the link here or contact me at: hasan (at)
promoterforce . (com)

Many Thanks!

